# baby fish! :)



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

today i noticed baby fish in my fish tank.awesome!i just want to know what to feed them.anyone know?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

crushed up flakes! :] and congrats!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

thanx!!!!!


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats! I love getting new fry. Just be sure to remove them so that the bigger fish dont eat them! Good Luck!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

By "crushed up" he means "ground into flour," almost. You have to make it very tiny for the fry to be able to eat it. After about 2 weeks they can eat slightly bigger stuff.


----------



## hifinpanda (Feb 15, 2011)

*fry care*

what everybody said is true , you can buy fry food , but as the other guy said its just crushed up food a very fine powder , seperating them is also a great idea too , or a breeder net is also a good idea , its a small square net u put in your tank to keep them seperated and safe , if not the fry will hide in the rocks or sand in your tank and be hard to feed or even see , the breeder net for your tank is the way to go in my opion it just makes it so much easier and stress free for everyone ...... best o luck to ya


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't exactly agree with that, If you have under 5 fry, and no plecos, loaches or catfish(who have been known to jump in and/or suck out fry through the sides; both of which has happened to me.), then a breeder net is fine for fry. I find that a separate tank (or even a large tupperwear tub) is easier for me. They will have a better chance of survival. It is much easier to keep an eye on them and they don't live everyday thinking," am I going to be eaten?" Although it is truly up to you. If this is your first batch i would say split the batch in half and try each way to decide your method. HAVE FUN!!! :fish:


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats, Getting new fry is always fun  I just noticed a few in my 35g yesterday too.
I've never have to use breeder traps or seperate tanks because my tank was so thickly grown with floating pants that kept my babies safe. My dad dosn't really beleive in breeder traps, because he's had problems with fish giving birth to premature fry and dieing. And we've never had any problems with the weeds. All of our fish are well fed so they tend to stay away from the babies anyways. If it looks like the adults are trying to get at the babies then we will do something about it, but if not we just let the fry be.


----------



## mism420 (Mar 15, 2011)

I 100% agree with you Xox-Zip-xoX on the whole net breeder thing. Not really safe for fry or birthing mama. I did the whole other tank and that seems to be going great.


----------

